# Real Hublot Big Bang or best replica ever?



## Issit phil

Hi everyone,

spent the day reading all your comments and opinions ..many thanks for taking the time to post, been really helpful. Was hoping to pick your brains on whether you think this Pre-owned Hublot is a Gen or replica? Spoke to LVMH and they want to have a closer look at it. 

Not sure what model it is, hoping you could tell me from the photos. All I know is its a Big Bang 

numbers on the back 301615168
138/1000
limited edition

Your thoughts?
many thanks
phil


----------



## Issit phil

Seems to tick all the boxes on this website indicating real

Detectafake.com/viewProduct/?269631

anyone know about the blue screws? Pre -2009 models I read somewhere?


----------



## DieSkim

Did you use that background on purpose?


----------



## Gunnar_917

DieSkim said:


> Did you use that background on purpose?


Seems like it


----------



## Issit phil

DieSkim said:


> Did you use that background on purpose?


As a cover to hard granite at the time only thing on table and happened to be my old newspaper advertisement my parents kept, not to market myself as a property agent in a watch forum (although not a bad idea, you guys must be loaded lol) I'm trying to see if I have a real watch so I can sell and recoup some funds a friend owes, which I have consent for  better be real otherwise I'm going to Jackie chan his ass


----------



## Richerson

Replica - & not a good one


----------



## Heinz

Google "Hublot 138/1000" and you'll see that there are a bunch of different 'Hublot' watches out there with that same designation. It looks good, but....


----------



## Issit phil

Heinz said:


> Google "Hublot 138/1000" and you'll see that there are a bunch of different 'Hublot' watches out there with that same designation. It looks good, but....


Thanks Heinz, have yet to come across 1 exactly like this, plenty of the black magics as it seems to look like from the front different strap etc but no limited editions.. Oh well maybe it's a one off special mixed Big Bang replica , should make it 1/1


----------



## Richerson

Issit phil said:


> Thanks Heinz, have yet to come across 1 exactly like this, plenty of the black magics as it seems to look like from the front different strap etc but no limited editions.. Oh well maybe it's a one off special mixed Big Bang replica , should make it 1/1


the black powder coating is horrid on this replica.


----------



## DieSkim

Issit phil said:


> DieSkim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use that background on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> As a cover to hard granite at the time only thing on table and happened to be my old newspaper advertisement my parents kept, not to market myself as a property agent in a watch forum (although not a bad idea, you guys must be loaded lol) I'm trying to see if I have a real watch so I can sell and recoup some funds a friend owes, which I have consent for  better be real otherwise I'm going to Jackie chan his ass
Click to expand...

Forum experience ... These kind of stories always accompany a fake


----------



## Issit phil

Richerson said:


> the black powder coating is horrid on this replica.


Doesn't look too bad in person could be the lighting, anything else you spot Rich? Cheers


----------



## Issit phil

DieSkim said:


> Forum experience ... These kind of stories always accompany a fake


Yes I agree have yet to come across 1 that people actually said it's definitely a gen


----------



## Richerson

Issit phil said:


> Doesn't look too bad in person could be the lighting, anything else you spot Rich? Cheers


yes, hublot don't use powder coating for starters, movements wrong, rubber on the pushers, date window depth and position are wrong, dial has many micro issues with it, case back layout, limited edition number is a known number that fakes use, angle of the lugs is too shallow which is a common issue with fakes, the back case screws are wrong and damaged, bezel screws aren't flush, buckets incorrect.

Overall quality and and fit and finish is poor next to the real item.

Hope thats enough for you.


----------



## DieSkim

Sell it with confidence!


----------



## StufflerMike

Hell, who screwed up the screws. Nobody would treat a real Hublot Big Bang like this.


----------



## StufflerMike

Thread closed.


----------

